# Vhost_ispconfig.conf leer, Backupdatei ist richtig!



## bcat (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes merkwürdiges Problem auf einem Server mit Ubuntu 8.04: Die aktuelle (in Apache2 eingebundene) Vhost_ispconfig.conf ist immer leer. Jedes Mal wenn ich in ISPConfig was ändere wird ja ein Backup angelegt (z.B.  Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_16-05-08_13-32-45) und eine neue Datei erzeugt. Bei mir ist es nun so dass im letzten (gerade erstellten) Backup die Änderungen schon mit drin sind, die eigentlich in der aktiven Konfigurationsdatei stehen sollten und die eigentliche Vhosts_ispconfig.conf ist leer! Scheint so als würde die Backup-Funktionalität nach dem erzeugen der neuen Datei gerade nochmal drüberlaufen. Woran könnte das liegen? Ich habe ein aktuelles ISPConfig (2.2.23) installiert.


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2008)

Benenne die Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_16-05-08_13-32-45 in Vhosts_ispconfig.conf um, rufe dann den Befehl:

httpd -t

auf und behebe den Fehler, der Dir dann angezeigt wird. ISPConfig speichert diese Backup dateien, wenn die Konfigurationsdatei Fehler enthält bzw. Du irgendwelche Module in Deinem Apache nicht aktiviert hast.


----------



## bcat (16. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank, das war es!


----------

